# Finally Back



## Lotus

:jol: Hey All,

Its been a while but I am finally back, I have really missed you all and glad that I can finally get back into talking about Halloween :jol:


----------



## grapegrl

Welcome back, Lotus! You've been missed!


----------



## Vlad

Hey Joe, we were just getting ready to send out search parties! Hope all's well with you. How's your grandfather doing?


----------



## ScareFX

Lotus! Welcome back.


----------



## Zombie-F

Welcome back Joey. You going to the NE Gathering by any chance?


----------



## trishaanne

Welcome back kiddo!


----------



## IshWitch

Awesome! No time like the present!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who?

Really?

You've got a lot of catching up to do!!!!


----------



## krypt

i was starting to get worried ...glad to have ya back


----------



## claymud

There we go! All we need now is to get Colin back from Camp and things well be semi normal again!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Welcome back Lotus! You have been missed!!!*


----------



## Lotus

Vlad said:


> Hey Joe, we were just getting ready to send out search parties! Hope all's well with you. How's your grandfather doing?


He died about 2 weeks Ago been with my grandmother a lot lately, I took his death the hardest in the family.


----------



## Lotus

Zombie-F said:


> Welcome back Joey. You going to the NE Gathering by any chance?


Yea I will be there as long as I don't have to work = ( Which I prolly won't I am an Interm for a company in the IT department so I make my own hours

Have not been able to work on any props, so I am going to be making something real soon = )


----------



## Vlad

Really sorry to hear that Joe. I'm glad the suffering is over though. Good thing you're there to help hold your Mom and Grandma together.


----------



## faerydreams

Hi There.........I am new here. But welcome back


----------



## Hella

Hey Lotus, glad to have you back, sorry to hear about your grandfather. My thoughts are with your family.


----------

